# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  هندي مشكلة بالإنترنت

## إبتسام السهم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

عندي مشكله بالإنترنت 
هي عندما أتصفح في المنتدى يتوقف فجأه النت عن العمل
ثم بعد أقل من دقيقه يعود 
وتتكرر هذه العمليه في الساعه الواحدة تقريبا من 3إلى 6 مرات وأحيانا أكثر  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

المشكلة من مزود خدمة dsl لديك ..

أي من سعودي نت /// عندها مشكلة هاليومين ..

كما سمعت ..

دمت بخير

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^^
بس هالحالة صار ليها أكثر من إسبوع

----------

